# Linux - Boot Camp - Parallels Desktop



## legrosnul (13 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un imac27 ce qui 
me fait entrer dans la communauté mac.
Depuis je tente de faire quelques installation avec plus 
au moins de succès.

En utilisant Boot Camp, j'ai installé un linux.
J'ai donc un double boot mac os/linux. Tout ce 
passe très bien.

J'aimerais maintenant, avec Parallels Desktop, créer
une machine virtuelle qui booterait le linux que je 
viens d'intaller sur une partition du disque dur.

Après plusieurs tentatives n'ont abouti à rien. 

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider à résoudre ce problème,
j'apprécierais sincèrement.

Merci par avance.


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Avril 2010)

Bonjour

Les logiciels de virtualisation courants sont prévus pour faire tourner des environnements virtuels, et non pas pour démarrer une session sur une partition physique.


Il serait bien possible de démarrer depuis le logiciel de virtualisation une amorce (_boot loader_) qui renverrait vers la partition physique, mais alors se poserait le problème de la configuration de l'OS qui est installé sur celle-ci.

En effet, le contenu de la partition bootable correspond à un paramétrage conforme au matériel physiquement présent (un Mac), tandis que Parallels Desktop nécessite un paramétrage correspondant à la configuration matérielle qu'il virtualise (un PC). *Les deux sont donc incompatibles.*


Rien n'empêche d'installer, via Parallels Desktop, *une autre copie* de Linux qui puisse accéder aux fichiers de la partition Linux physique. La partition virtuelle de cet autre OS sera bien évidemment enregistrée dans un fichier d'image  disque sur la partition Mac OS X.

Mais on commettrait une énorme erreur en pensant qu'on peut booter virtuellement sur une partition bootable existante.

Certains logiciels permettent bien ce genre d'utilisation, mais ils sont spécifiques (avec des configurations virtuelle et réelle identiques) et ils n'ont pas du tout la même destination que Parallels Desktop, dont la finalité première est de mimer le comportement d'une plateforme différente.


----------



## chombier (14 Avril 2010)

L'utilisation de Parallels est obligatoire ?
VMWare Fusion gère correctement un machine virtuelle Ubuntu 64 installée sur sa propre partition ext3, au prix de quelques manipulations. Il faut juste adapter xorg.conf selon l'environnement. Voir ce document:
http://fearandloath.us/vmware-fusion-bootcamp-partition.html


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Avril 2010)

Pouvoir démarrer en virtualisation sur une partition réelle, ce n'est pas un problème (comme je disais, il suffit par exemple de recourir à une amorce).

Ce qui l'est en revanche, c'est de ne pas créer de conflit entre la configuration virtualisée et la configuration physique.

Certes, Linux permet dans une certaine mesure de s'adapter dynamiquement au matériel rencontré, mais cette souplesse est relative  et présente des limites.

De plus, même si l'on peut faire correspondre de très près le paramétrage du logiciel de virtualisation avec son matériel, les contextes de fonctionnement rencontrés dans les deux cas de figure par les logiciels utilisés présentent nécessairement des différences (je pense par exemple au paramétrage réseau, pour lequel la virtualisation doit prendre en compte la préemption de Mac OS X sur le matériel).

L'expérience citée dans le lien est intéressante. Malheureusement elle ne précise pas la configuration matérielle du Mac à laquelle elle s'applique (les paramètres indiqués seront probablement différents pour un autre modèle). Rien n'est dit non plus sur les difficultés rencontrées par la suite en cours de fonctionnement, sur une configuration qui risque d'être bancale si elle n'est pas remanié après le démarrage quand on change de cas de figure.


J'admets toutefois qu'une utilisation _a minima_ de Linux (du genre de celle qu'on pratique quand on boote sur un Live CD générique) ne devrait pas poser de problème avec ce double démarrage virtuel/réel, même avec Parallel Desktop. Maintenant, il reste à savoir si cela présente un intérêt.


----------



## chombier (14 Avril 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Certes, Linux permet dans une certaine mesure de s'adapter dynamiquement au matériel rencontré, mais cette souplesse est relative  et présente des limites.
> 
> De plus, même si l'on peut faire correspondre de très près le paramétrage du logiciel de virtualisation avec son matériel, les contextes de fonctionnement rencontrés dans les deux cas de figure par les logiciels utilisés présentent nécessairement des différences (je pense par exemple au paramétrage réseau, pour lequel la virtualisation doit prendre en compte la préemption de Mac OS X sur le matériel).
> 
> ...


Sur un MacBook Pro 17" Santa Rosa 2.4GHz, le réseau fonctionne, USB aussi, bluetooth aussi, sans aucune modification de ma part. La seule chose à faire lorsqu'on passe de la machine virtuelle au boot direct, est la configuration de X11.
Lorsque j'ai ponctuellement besoin de Linux sans accélération matérielle, la machine virtuelle fait tout à fait son job.


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Avril 2010)

chombier a dit:


> La seule chose à faire lorsqu'on passe de la machine virtuelle au boot direct, est la configuration de X11.


C'est justement le genre de chose qui rend bancale la double utilisation virtuelle/réelle.

Quand la configuration ne marche carrément pas, on est au moins au courant du problème. En revanche, quand on utilise quelques paramètres inadaptés (parce fixés sous l'autre boot) sans s'en douter, on risque des dysfonctionnements assez vicieux, dont on ne s'aperçoit pas toujours immédiatement, mais souvent lorsque c'est trop tard.

C'est la raison pour laquelle, professionnellement, on s'interdit ce genre d'utilisation. Quand on veut le faire sérieusement, on utilise un logiciel de virtualisation prévu spécifiquement pour cela.


----------



## chombier (14 Avril 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> C'est justement le genre de chose qui rend bancale la double utilisation virtuelle/réelle.
> 
> Quand la configuration ne marche carrément pas, on est au moins au courant du problème. En revanche, quand on utilise quelques paramètres inadaptés (parce fixés sous l'autre boot) sans s'en douter, on risque des dysfonctionnements assez vicieux, dont on ne s'aperçoit pas toujours immédiatement, mais souvent lorsque c'est trop tard.
> 
> C'est la raison pour laquelle, professionnellement, on s'interdit ce genre d'utilisation. Quand on veut le faire sérieusement, on utilise un logiciel de virtualisation prévu spécifiquement pour cela.


Ah ben oui, mais toi tu dois être un vrai pro et tu sais comment il faut pratiquer.

J'ai deux fichiers xorg.conf et je bascule de l'un à l'autre lorsque j'en ai (rarement) besoin.

Personnellement, je trouve cette solution nettement plus pratique que d'avoir à gérer deux versions différentes sur le même poste... et donc deux fois la taille sur le disque, deux fois les mises à jour à faire etc... solution que tu préconisais au départ.
Mais ce n'est que mon avis de développeur Mac/Linux, utilisateur de cette solution qui me donne entière satisfaction hein...


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Avril 2010)

Virtualiser avec les logiciels courants un OS bootable existant, c'est comme installer deux volants sur une voiture. Tout ne va pas trop mal tant que les deux conducteurs prennent le même chemin. Mais au premier obstacle...

Même si ça semble marcher dans ton cas, il ne faut pas perdre de vue que *ni l'OS ni le logiciel de virtualisation n'ont été conçus pour cela*, et rien ne garantit que ça marchera toujours, ni même que ça marche vraiment bien en ce moment. Compte tenu de la situation, on pourrait aller jusqu'à dire que ça marche de manière accidentelle  .

Si mon point de vue paraît trop "pro"  , c'est seulement parce qu'il semble trop exigeant. Il est vrai que, pour le boulot, on ne va augmenter les risques de planter le travail et perdre ainsi des milliers (ou centaines de milliers) d'euros pour économiser 20&#8364; d'espace disque et 10 minutes pour lancer les mises-à-jour.

Il n'empêche que même (et peut-être «surtout») pour une utilisation personnelle, on n'a normalement  pas envie d'avoir non plus des problèmes avec son ordinateur.


----------



## chombier (14 Avril 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Virtualiser un OS bootable déjà installé avec les logiciels courants, c'est comme installer deux volants sur une voiture. Tout ne va pas trop mal tant que les deux conducteurs prennent le même chemin. Mais au premier obstacle...


Sauf que ton analogie ne tient pas la route. C'est un volant ou l'autre, mais ils ne sont pas fixés à la voiture en même temps.
J'imagine que tu es au courant du mode de fonctionnement des drivers sous Linux ?
Ils ne se chargent que lorsque le matériel associé est détecté.


PA5CAL a dit:


> Même si ça semble marcher dans ton cas, il ne faut pas perdre de vue que *ni l'OS ni le logiciel de virtualisation n'ont été conçus pour cela*, et rien ne garantit que ça marchera toujours, ni même que ça marche vraiment bien en ce moment. Compte tenu de la situation, on pourrait aller jusqu'à dire que ça marche de manière accidentelle  .


Non seulement cela semble marcher dans mon cas, mais en plus depuis plus de deux ans, en ayant mis à jour plusieurs fois VMWare Fusion (dont une révision majeure) et les révisions d'Ubuntu.
Et à voir les remerciements destinés à la personne qui a publié le howto, je ne pense pas être le seul.
C'est dingue la magie de l'informatique, hein !.
Si on poursuit ta logique, il ne faut pas installer GNU/Linux sur un Mac puisqu'il 'a pas été conçu pour ça...


PA5CAL a dit:


> Si mon point de vue paraît trop "pro"  , c'est seulement parce qu'il semble trop exigeant. Il est brai que, pour le boulot, on ne va augmenter les risques de planter le travail et perdre ainsi des milliers (ou centaines de milliers) d'euros pour économiser 20&#8364; d'espace disque et 10 minutes pour lancer les mises-à-jour.
> 
> Il n'empêche que même (et peut-être «surtout») pour une utilisation personnelle, on n'a normalement  pas envie d'avoir non plus des problèmes avec son ordinateur.


Pour moi cela tient plus de la paranoïa que de l'exigence. Tu ne m'as donné aucune raison technique valable qui expliquerait de réels risques.


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Avril 2010)

Mouais, il est toujours facile de trouver un détail qui ne colle pas quand on fait une analogie... Il n'empêche que l'idée est bien là : on tente de donner en même temps deux formes différentes à un dispositif (et qu'importe si c'est simultanément ou par alternance).

Je n'ignore pas que les pilotes de Linux se chargent dynamiquement. Mais il ne faut pas oublier qu'il y a derrière d'autres logiciels qui en tirent partie, et qui sont généralement adaptés à la configuration présente en partant du principe qu'elle n'allait pas changer tous les quatre matins. C'est d'ailleurs sur ce principe qu'ont été conçus la majorité des logiciels.

C'est dans ce sens qu'il faut comprendre que ça n'a pas été conçu pour ça.

Par ailleurs, je rappelle que des aménagement et des tests ont dû être réalisés pour faire en sorte que Linux puisse tourner sur les Macs. Je peux donc l'installer, parce que ça a été fait pour ça, et non pas parce que le *hasard* a bien fait les choses.


Pour les problèmes, je parle un peu en connaissance de cause, car un cas de figure similaire a été expérimenté à mon travail (en vue de tenter d'économiser les moyens de développement), avec pour résultat des dysfonctionnements avérés dans des applications métier. Je n'ai plus les détails techniques en tête, surtout que ce n'est pas moi qui ai mené cette étude, mais un collègue. Mais dans les grandes lignes, tous les logiciels ne supportent pas de devoir changer de configuration après leur installation sans être reparamétrés.

Quoi qu'il en soit, cette manière de procéder est officiellement prohibée. Ça ne tient pas de la paranoïa, mais du bon sens éclairé.


L'informatique ce n'est pas de la magie ni du bricolage. Ou alors il ne faut pas s'étonner que ça déraille.


----------



## chombier (14 Avril 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Je peux donc l'installer, parce que ça a été fait pour ça, et non pas parce que le *hasard* a bien fait les choses.



Si selon toi la possibilité d'utiliser une partition ext3 via VMWare Fusion est le fruit du hasard, je ne peux pas grand-chose pour ton cas, et vais te laisser à tes fumeuses considérations.


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Avril 2010)

chombier a dit:


> Si selon toi la possibilité d'utiliser une partition ext3 via VMWare Fusion est le fruit du hasard, je ne peux pas grand-chose pour ton cas, et vais te laisser à tes fumeuses considérations.


Relis-moi. J'ai écrit que ce n'était *pas* le hasard.

Quand les choses fonctionnent, c'est généralement que quelqu'un s'est donné la peine de les concevoir ainsi. Et quand au contraire rien n'a été prévu par les développeurs, on court un gros risque que ça ne fonctionne pas comme on l'espère. J'ai une longue expérience professionnelle en la matière.


_Je te rappelle par ailleurs que tes commentaires doivent rester conformes à la charte. Rien ne t'empêche de donner ton opinion, surtout quand elle est contraire à celles déjà exposées - ça enrichit le débat. Mais fais attention aux termes que tu emploies quand tu parles des autres, ici sur le forum._


----------



## chombier (14 Avril 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Relis-moi. J'ai écrit que ce n'était *pas* le hasard.


Relis-toi... tu dis que tu as le droit d'installer Linux en natif parce que son fonctionnement n'est pas le fruit du hasard, de là à en déduire que pour toi, l'utilisation d'une VM sur cette partition l'est... je ne vois pas d'autre sens possible à ta phrase.
Le dialogue de sourds, ce n'est pas mon truc.


PA5CAL a dit:


> Quand les choses fonctionnent, c'est généralement que quelqu'un s'est donné la peine de les concevoir ainsi. Et quand au contraire rien n'a été prévu par les développeurs, on court un gros risque que ça ne fonctionne pas comme on l'espère. J'ai une longue expérience professionnelle en la matière.


Tu veux qu'on compare la taille de nos expériences peut-être ?


PA5CAL a dit:


> _Je te rappelle par ailleurs que tes commentaires doivent rester conformes à la charte. Rien ne t'empêche de donner ton opinion, surtout quand elle est contraire à celles déjà exposées - ça enrichit le débat. Mais fais attention aux termes que tu emploies quand tu parles des autres, ici sur le forum._


Cela fait un moment que tu cherches à me (nous) persuader que ce qui fonctionne parfaitement chez de nombreux utilisateurs est à proscrire, simplement parceque la politique de ta boite te l'interdit, sous prétexte que "certaines applications métier" présentaient des dysfonctionnements. Et donc, tout le monde ici est dans ton cas, c'est bien ça ?


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Avril 2010)

_Qu'importe si tu ne comprends pas ou si tu n'es pas d'accord avec ce que j'expose. Mais rien ne justifie le ton agressif que prennent tes commentaires._

Dans le cas où l'on serait tombé dans un "dialogue de sourd" parce que je me serais mal exprimé, je résume mes propos, une dernière fois :

La manipulation technique dont on parle ici est hors norme, et ton expérience personnelle réussie (apparemment au moins, et sans que le lecteur puisse en reproduire les détails) n'en fait pas pour autant une règle universellement applicable, ce que confirme le contre-exemple qui ressort de l'expérience (sérieuse) de mon entreprise (puisque c'est cette manipulation qui était la cause directe des dysfonctionnements constatés).

En l'état, c'est un bricolage incertain, pas une solution.

*Elle n'est donc pas à conseiller* ici sur le forum, surtout pas à un nouveau venu.

Ça n'enlève rien au fait qu'il est intéressant que tu nous en aies fait part, si quelqu'un veut s'y prêter en connaissance des risques potentiellement encourus.


----------



## edd72 (17 Avril 2010)

Futur switcher (ma machine est en cours de préparation) et souhaitant un mutiboot XP/Ubuntu/MacOSX avec si possible utilisation des partitions physiques avec un logiciels de virtualisation (toujours pour pb de place, de mise à niveau, etc.), je suis tombé sur ce topic.
Je n'ai pas d'avis sur la question mais ce qu'on peut reconnaitre c'est qu'ici les prises de becs sont classes


----------



## chombier (22 Avril 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> _Qu'importe si tu ne comprends pas ou si tu n'es pas d'accord avec ce que j'expose. Mais rien ne justifie le ton agressif que prennent tes commentaires._


Nulle agressivité dans mes propos, juste un peu d'ironie, que tu le prennes pour une agression n'était pas mon but, mais je ne me suis pas drapé dans ma longue expérience pour avancer des faits invérifiables, j'ai juste témoigné de mon utilisation quotidienne.


edd72 a dit:


> Futur switcher (ma machine est en cours de préparation) et souhaitant un mutiboot XP/Ubuntu/MacOSX avec si possible utilisation des partitions physiques avec un logiciels de virtualisation (toujours pour pb de place, de mise à niveau, etc.), je suis tombé sur ce topic.
> Je n'ai pas d'avis sur la question mais ce qu'on peut reconnaitre c'est qu'ici les prises de becs sont classes


Tu pourras te faire ton propre avis, mais Linux en natif sur un Mac récent est souvent mal géré.


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Avril 2010)

chombier a dit:


> mais je ne me suis pas drapé dans ma longue expérience pour avancer des faits invérifiables, j'ai juste témoigné de mon utilisation quotidienne.


Et moi je ne me suis pas drapé dans ma longue expérience (loin de moi l'idée de vouloir faire un concours, je n'ai plus l'âge pour ces futilités). J'ai seulement suggéré, justement pour éviter de faire un long discours sur la façon dont je l'ai appris, que souvent confronté à des clients inconscients, j'avais moi-même vérifié à mes dépens ce que j'avançais : les logiciels utilisés en dehors des spécifications ou d'une adaptation dûment testée ont toujours été une source de problèmes.


J'indique au passage que la solution de Parallels permet de virtualiser une partition bootable de Windows XP, Vista ou Seven. En revanche, l'éditeur déconseille pour l'instant expressément de procéder de la sorte avec les autres OS (et notamment Linux) du fait des problèmes constatés (ce qui, compte tenu de ce que j'indiquais, n'est pas une surprise).


----------



## chombier (22 Avril 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> J'indique au passage que la solution de Parallels permet de virtualiser une partition bootable de Windows XP, Vista ou Seven. En revanche, l'éditeur déconseille pour l'instant expressément de procéder de la sorte avec les autres OS (et notamment Linux) du fait des problèmes constatés (ce qui, compte tenu de ce que j'indiquais, n'est pas une surprise).


Mais j'utilise VMWare Fusion...


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Avril 2010)

chombier a dit:


> Mais j'utilise VMWare Fusion...


Oui, mais le sujet parle de Parallels Desktop. Cette information répond donc à la question de _legrosnul_.


----------



## chombier (22 Avril 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Oui, mais le sujet parle de Parallels Desktop. Cette information doit donc intéresser _legrosnul_, à qui l'on est censé répondre.


Si tu relis ma toute première intervention sur ce sujet, tu verras que je demande si l'utilisation de Parallels est obligatoire...
Décidément, il semble que grand-âge ne rime pas toujours avec sage. Tu veux absolument avoir raison, soit.
edd72 fera son choix entre Parallels et VMWare fusion, grâce à ton intervention.
Je m'arrête là.


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Avril 2010)

chombier a dit:


> Si tu relis ma toute première intervention sur ce sujet, tu verras que je demande si l'utilisation de Parallels est obligatoire...


Il ne me semble pas qu'une quelconque réponse de la part de _legrosnul_ ait modifié sa demande.


chombier a dit:


> Décidément, il semble que grand-âge ne rime pas toujours avec sage.


Eh bien, on en reparlera quand tu seras assez vieux pour t'apercevoir que tu n'es pas le centre du monde. Le forum a pour finalité première de répondre à la question posée par le demandeur, et pas à subir tes envies d'orienter la discussion comme tu l'entends, au mépris du sujet abordé et des réponses cohérentes (post #18). Ta première intervention n'a-t-elle pas d'ailleurs été de chercher à changer la question posée (post #3) ?





chombier a dit:


> Tu veux absolument avoir raison, soit.


C'est l'hôpital qui se f.. de la charité. On croit rêver  !


----------

